# 2014 Honda Pioneer 700-4



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Just picked up the new toy last week. So far so good, the convertible seating in the back is awesome. One minute its a two seater work vehicle, the next theres four of us cruising the trail! So far all I have done is a windshield and a top.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Is that a pj trailer? You like it?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1811175 said:


> Is that a pj trailer? You like it?


It is and I do! Hard to believe its three years old already!


----------



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Are you pushing snow with it? If so, I'd really like to know how it does. Had any troubles with it? I'm looking at a 2015 Pioneer 700-4.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I am not pushing snow. Shes only on summer duty. So far its been a great machine.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I could use the extra seating and like the looks of the roll cage on the new 1000 but the price is a lot more than the 700.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Mike_;2019542 said:


> I could use the extra seating and like the looks of the roll cage on the new 1000 but the price is a lot more than the 700.


The extra seating is awesome. I use the fold up feature all the time. I think the 1000 would be awesome to have but this 700 is doing everything im asking of it.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Holland;2019799 said:


> The extra seating is awesome. I use the fold up feature all the time. I think the 1000 would be awesome to have but this 700 is doing everything im asking of it.


My side by side is only a 2 seater, I know I would use the extra seats. My 650 does pretty much everything I want so I know a newer fuel injected 700 would give me a lot more power. How's the cab noise on the Honda? My engine is between the seats and you can't even talk to the person sitting next to you without yelling.


----------

